# Google Extenstion: Music Beta Play/Pause control



## TRE_588 (Jun 6, 2011)

https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/lblkffdkmmemjagfanapkgkogilikbad#

By far the nicest extension i've installed.

In the url bar you just type "mc" (minus quotations) then hit tab and it gives you choices of :


----------



## Brett6781 (Jun 8, 2011)

love it! use it in my browsers (Dev. Chrome for linux & Chrome canary for Windows)


----------

